# Forget the Beretta M9 -- Here's a New Gun That Will Knock Your Socks Off



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Forget the Beretta M9 -- Here's a New Gun That Will Knock Your Socks Off


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Thread already started on this...

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=43199
New Beretta


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Hummmm
I wonder if someone will call the Fabbrica d'Armi Pietro Beretta (Armor Manufactory Pietro Beretta) for the joy (amici) and let them know that Glock build already cheap rubber guns. Actually all the manufacturers take advantage of the customer und build that guns. Many like those tools. Why not Beretta too.
But we can still hope, that Beretta continues to build real guns too. 

This gun has a little the ugliness of a Hi-Point with the material and the technique of a almighty Glock. 
Opinion off.


----------

